# Goggles inside helmet?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Inside. There was already a big thread about this.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i wear inside too, my gogs dont fit outside comfortably..


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

yea inside. i like the look of clean lines on the helmet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Inside of the helmet. It just doesn't look right on the outside.


----------

